# Probleme wifi avec free sous MAC OS X



## neokmik (24 Septembre 2011)

SAlut tout le monde , voilà j'ai un probleme avec mon mac book pro. Je n'arrive pas a me connecter chez moi en wifi avec ma freebox. J'ai bien donc retrer mon identifiant ( mon numéro de telephone c'est bien sa ? ) puis mon mot de passe. Mais impossible de me connecter , alors que avec mes autres ordinateurs aucun probleme. Cela ne fais que 1 semaine que j'ai un mac donc je ne connais pas grand chose. 

Voilà , n'hesiter pas a poser des questions je pense qu'il vous manque quelque infos pour pouvoir m'aider alors allez y !


----------



## Fmparis (24 Septembre 2011)

neokmik a dit:


> SAlut tout le monde , voilà j'ai un probleme avec mon mac book pro. Je n'arrive pas a me connecter chez moi en wifi avec ma freebox. J'ai bien donc retrer mon identifiant ( mon numéro de telephone c'est bien sa ? ) puis mon mot de passe. Mais impossible de me connecter , alors que avec mes autres ordinateurs aucun probleme. Cela ne fais que 1 semaine que j'ai un mac donc je ne connais pas grand chose.
> 
> Voilà , n'hesiter pas a poser des questions je pense qu'il vous manque quelque infos pour pouvoir m'aider alors allez y !



Mais non mais non  bonjour à toi ..... c'est pas ton n° de téléphone ... tu entres ton SIDI (nom de ton réseau Wifi) et ta clé WPE ou WPA (chez Free je te conseille WPA2-PSK/AES).

Ton n° tél. et mot de passe c'est pour entrer dans l'interface de gestion Free online et activer et configurer le Wifi. Mais si je comprends bien tu l'as déjà fait donc :

Pour connecter avec ton MacBP tu actives le AirPort tu choisit ton réseau dans la liste de réseaux disponibles et tu mets ta clé WPA2.

Bonne journée


----------



## neokmik (25 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ta reponse .. Mais J'ai activé le airport , j'ai bien selectionné mon reseau mais il me demande plus rien alors je suis aller dans preference systeme puis je suis aller dans airport ( ou il y a marqué non connecté .. ) puis avancé et j'ai mis ma clé WEP car je n'est que ça .. et sa ne se connecte toujours pas.. sa fais rien ..


----------



## Fmparis (25 Septembre 2011)

Normalement AirPort devait te la demander dès que tu sélectionnes ton réseaux... mais c'est pas grave tu peux la saisir aussi dans les préférences réseaux. Si ta clé ne marche pas essaies de la changer. Une fois cela m'est arrivé parce que j'avais saisi un caractère spécial qui était rejeté par mon mac et j'ai juste changé la clé et tout s'est bien passé après.

Tu peux ainsi profiter pour changer ta clé en WPA2-PSK/AES et avec une longueur conséquente pour éviter toute intrusion dans ton réseaux ! Car n'importe qui aujourd'hui peut cracker une WEP en moins de 5 min.

Pour la changer tu peux le faire si tu a une freebox V5, sur ton interface de gestion https://subscribe.free.fr/login/ - login ton n° tél. + ton mot de passe. ça se passe dans l'onglet "Internet" / configurer mon réseaux Wifi. Tu peux personnaliser le non de ton réseau et en bas tu coches la case WPA2-PSK/AES et tu tapes ta clé (de 8 à 63 caractères). N'utilises le bouton "générer" car souvent il bug. Saisi tes carctères à toi, plus long c'est plus sûr c'est ! Et après tu cliques sur "envoyer" et tu redémarres ta box.

Si tu es avec une V6 alors ça se passe par http://mafreebox.freebox.fr./login.php tu tapes ton mot de passe (si tu n'en as pas encore tu cliques sur "j'ai oublié mon mot de passe" et tu suis les instructions) une fois dans l'interface tu cliques sur l'onglet "Wifi" "Réseau personnel" tu saisi ta clé en choisissant aussi le WPA2-PSK/AES. Tu cliques sur appliquer et le tour est joué  

Bonne journée


----------



## neokmik (25 Septembre 2011)

J'ai pas WPA2-PSK/AES, j'ai bien étais sur free et j'ai WPA (TKIP + AES),  WPA (AES/CCMP) ,WPA (TKIP) , je choisi lequel des 3 ?


----------



## Fmparis (25 Septembre 2011)

neokmik a dit:


> J'ai pas WPA2-PSK/AES, j'ai bien étais sur free et j'ai WPA (TKIP + AES),  WPA (AES/CCMP) ,WPA (TKIP) , je choisi lequel des 3 ?



Oui excuses-moi c'est la dernière de la liste WPA (TKIP + AES) .... c'est la bonne  et tu peux mettre les 63 caractères comme clé, comme ça tu sera tranquille 

@ +


----------



## neokmik (25 Septembre 2011)

D'accord je vais essayer sa , merci beaucoup pour tes reponses !


----------

